Ask HN: What headless CMS do you recommend? - somtum
======
feistypharit
I like forestry.io. it's not API based, so you just use stock Hugo backed by
git. The change you make get committed back to git. So the nice thing is
you're not tied to them. If they go away, you still have Hugo and can generate
manually. You can host at netlify or AWS. Most the other static CMS are API
based, so all your data is with them. If the go away, aodoes your site
maintainability.

------
vr46
I have been using [https://getmesh.io/](https://getmesh.io/) for a while now,
the developers are very helpful, the features are excellent, the underlying
architecture and frameworks are great, and documentation excellent. Thumbs up.

~~~
rebugheliz
What is even better: You can host it yourself and it is free.

[https://github.com/gentics/mesh](https://github.com/gentics/mesh)

[https://getmesh.io/docs/beta/administration-
guide.html#_lice...](https://getmesh.io/docs/beta/administration-
guide.html#_license)

------
digisocialnet
I use Cockpit or FeathersJS.. sometimes even Wordpress WP-JSON :-/ I'm looking
for something better, but not really into using a SaaS.

[https://getcockpit.com](https://getcockpit.com)

------
francois2
I would recommend Prismic.io. They have what I have searched for on anothers
services: slices. This allows you to have different block and empower people
to use them as they want to create landing pages for instance.

~~~
brunobriante
that slice feature remind me of how
[http://www.webhook.com](http://www.webhook.com) do the admin area. it is nice
that someone else is doing that as webhook is "dead" for some time.

------
EnderMB
On the .NET side, I've had a lot of success with Umbraco, using it as a
headless CMS to provide content for a Node/Express application.

[https://github.com/umbraco/Umbraco-CMS](https://github.com/umbraco/Umbraco-
CMS)

[https://github.com/umbraco/UmbracoRestApi](https://github.com/umbraco/UmbracoRestApi)

------
rayascott
Can we assume you’re already familiar with
[https://headlesscms.org](https://headlesscms.org)?

------
darkseid
I'm using Contentful's ([https://contentful.com](https://contentful.com)) free
plan to power the docs and blog for my website
([https://resurfaceapp.com/docs/](https://resurfaceapp.com/docs/))

------
digitalbase
I've been asking me the same question to switch a static site to basic CMS.

Contentful.com seems to be the leader.

Graphcms looks nice, GraphQL is a promising technology to only fetch the
content/relations you need to render that page.

I was thinking about using Airtable for even a simpler MVP

~~~
tuananh
using Airtable as backend sounds interesting.

------
blemming
if you are looking for an open source self hosteable option, there is directus
([https://github.com/directus/directus](https://github.com/directus/directus))
or
cockpit([https://github.com/agentejo/cockpit](https://github.com/agentejo/cockpit))

~~~
neeksHN
What's unfortunate about Directus and Cockpit, is they still have a hard
dependency on a PHP.

If I'm going headless, the last thing I want to do is setup a PHP stack.

~~~
brianmurphy
I don't know what is hard about setting up a PHP stack. "yum install" and
you're on your way.

It's certainly no more work than setting up nodejs, ruby, python, a go
compiler, etc.

